
Is Tesla Doomed? - tomcam
http://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/a26859/bob-lutz-tesla/
======
macmac
Bob Lutz is as stupid as they come. His opinions on climate change alone shows
that he is completely immune to evidence.

------
DigitalSea
The day that I start listening to Bob Lutz is the day I get a total frontal
lobotomy and I am unable to make rational decisions. Using Lutz's logic,
pretty much every startup in existence is also doomed as well.

Bob is a moron, plain and simple.

------
awjr
This from the guy that pretty much destroyed GM.

